# Jailbreak Released: 1.13



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

cre.ations.net - Blog entry: iPhone 1.1.3 jailbreak released

Works like a charm (though you need a Windows environment to do it and an already 1.1.1 or 1.1.2 jailbroken phone.)


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Mac version is out now.

I want to do it but I want to know a list of programs that work. From what I've read earlier this evening, not many work but it's been 2 hours or so since and I bet more info is up somewhere.

I actually find I am using ONLY the included iPhone software and Services to quickly activate Wifi. And Customize wont be much use anymore since I only used it to rearrange icons which is doable in 1.1.3 now.

I just may do it! I will let you know my results...

EDIT: seems that many apps are working except for Summerboard... but i dont use it anyway!


----------



## Camellama (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone know if anySim works with a 1.1.3 Jailbroken iPhone?

having 2 iphones and only 1 TurboSim dosn't help me much.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

This jailbreak bricked my phone 3 times...basically I updated from a 1.1.2 phone unlocked with anySIM 1.2.1u (which is supposed to work with this). The custom firmware building process went through normally, then went to install the 1.1.3 jailbreaking app. This hung halfway for about 10 minutes or so (which is also supposed to happen), and the phone rebooted from there (also supposed to happen), but after that, the phone just kept on rebooting. Downgraded to 1.1.1, oktoprepped, updated and jailbroke 1.1.2, and redid the procedure twice to no avail. Next I'm going to try just doing the jailbreak at 1.1.1. If that doesn't work then I'm just going to stay at 1.1.2 until a stable solution comes out.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Corvillus: Sorry to hear about that. That sucks. I had to do a triple restore when moving to 1.1.2. A long and painful process.

I just chanced an upgrade using the Mac version with no problems. The only issue was a missing script error that appeared on the iphone at the end, then the spinning symbol came up. Restarted and it took longer to fire up, but then presto.. 1.1.3.

Note that I did first uninstall all 3rd party programs. This probably doesn't make a difference anyway because I think it overwrites the entire firmware. So far, all the apps that I was using before seems to be working except for AFPd. Good luck all.

*EDIT* - Some other apps no longer work...Stumbler, VNotes, TextEdit.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Bah...this jailbreak sucks.

Downgraded to 1.1.1 and tried performing the update from that, still got into the reboot loop. Looks like I'm sticking with 1.1.2 until a fully working jailbreak comes out, or more complete preperatory instructions come out (although I don't see what could be better preparation than a complete restore followed immediately by jailbreak).

Well...I've been at this since 9:30 PM EST, I think I'm going to go get some sleep.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looks a little dodgey to me...*

Was eager to try to 1.1.3 Jailbreak but after checking the posts surrounding it, I think I'll hold off till tomorrow and see what happens. Apparently Google Maps locating doesn't work after this jailbreak (one of the main reasons I want to upgrade) and some people are reporting problems with EDGE and SMS too (although it looks like EDGE might just need a restart and reset to get working). Considering I'm actually really happy with my phone the way it is, its hard to take the risk just so I can make my icons jiggle. :heybaby:


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

I think I'll hold off, and wait for a few more stories  

It's tempting though.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

I am also going to hold off but i am wondering if there is anyone in the GTA offering service to upgrade the phone for a minimal fee to i have someone with better tech abilities to help if there are issues. It does look cool but i have a phone with 1.1.1 and works great other then signal issues when my hand covers the antenna (RF absorption) and antenna is fine as i had it checked. But i heard upgrading to 1.1.2 solves that issue for some.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

So I'm assuming it's not supposed to have any effect on your unlocks?


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource has an Apple section, and has great info about upgrading/hacking iPhones.

The Google Maps pseudo-GPS feature will not work after this jailbreak, unless you upgrade the "baseband" firmware (which happens with the full Apple 1.1.3 update), which locks you back to AT&T. 

As the jailbreak does not update the baseband, if google maps "find me" was the compelling reason for updating to 1.1.3, you may wish to stay at 1.1.2.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope, the baseband isn't updated in this custom firmware release. So there isn't a very large risk...just make sure you sync your phone before you start. If your phone bricks or the update isn't to your liking, you can just restore 1.1.1 and go from there as usual.

EDIT: To clarify, I mean iBrickr (Windows) or the image creation scripts (Mac), not the official 1.1.3 update. If you brick the phone with the official update you'll have to downgrade the baseband. (Which can't be done on a bootloader 4.6 phone.)


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well i attempted to upgrade from 1.1.1 to 1.1.3 using mac version and all seemed fine but when in Run_ at the uploading image part it states it will take 2 minutes but on mine it did it immediately. I just thought wow i have a fast internet hook up. So i want to installer loaded 1.1.3 soft package and waited as they stated and my phone did not reboot. So i cycled it and i still have 1.1.1. My issue is the uploading image part as it does not take two minutes so i suspect the image is not loading. Anyone else having this isse?:yikes:


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I am in the process right now, I was on 1.1.1, I'm so nervous*

I am using the mac version.


I will post results


----------



## imattgreene (Jan 17, 2008)

i used iBrickr on my 1.1.2 touch and it worked except for i cant move icons around, anyone know why?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Going back to 1.1.2 now. Too many quirky things happening (with my system at least). Couldn't get BDS to install, SSH problematic, MobileText not working (need it). I will wait it out for a while... maybe till 1.1.4 :yikes:


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok. I 'm giving in. Damn youtube videos !!!  

Will post results soon.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I got a message saying "main script execution error",,,*

and I restarted and I was still at 1.1.1 but I just read that you are supposed to ignore that error message and wait 5 minutes then the iphone will reboot into 1.1.3.

Anyone get this message?


I'm gonna give it another go,,,,and this time wait it out


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sloppy*

My black-box analysis of this 1.1.3 jailbreak solution is that it is sloppy. Without having done the update myself, I'm gonna go out on a limb and suggest that it sounds like a lot of the errors people have been having are permissions related errors. If so, that's just plain sloppy. It makes sense too considering that its been reported that 1.1.3 seems to be ready for third-party applications, and that the applications directory is using a 'mobile' user instead of 'root'. I bet there were many permissions-related changes to the system to handle third-party apps and I bet that this patch does nothing to try to maintain those permissions. So, as a result, I'm going to hold off until either this patch is fixed or the dev team releases their "official" solution. Damn, I was excited too. beejacon


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

gggfff said:


> Ok. I 'm giving in. Damn youtube videos !!!
> 
> Will post results soon.


Ok. This is what I get every time I try to installed the 1.1.3 soft upgrade package:

"Main script execution failed!"

WTF!

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

After trying to go back to 1.1.2, I am having a difficult time restoring and getting out of a restore error (and sync to itunes message)... "The iPhone "iPhone" could not be restored. An unknown error occured (1603)." FFF. Any ideas?

EDIT: Back in business!! I ended using iBrickr inside a Parallels PC. I finally got it to restore and then reboot.


----------



## imattgreene (Jan 17, 2008)

too many applications not working right now on 113
just wait a bit


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

i succesfully updated to jailbroken 1.1.3 BUT some of my songs won't play and all my videos wont play. also my mail password never gets saved. how do i downgrade to 1.1.1 and the re do this again because now my base band is set to this ****.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> Well i attempted to upgrade from 1.1.1 to 1.1.3 using mac version and all seemed fine but when in Run_ at the uploading image part it states it will take 2 minutes but on mine it did it immediately. I just thought wow i have a fast internet hook up. So i want to installer loaded 1.1.3 soft package and waited as they stated and my phone did not reboot. So i cycled it and i still have 1.1.1. My issue is the uploading image part as it does not take two minutes so i suspect the image is not loading. Anyone else having this isse?:yikes:


I'm getting the same thing.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Stick with 1.1.2 for now; what's out right now is only the "soft" unlock, which upgrades parts of the firmware but not the bootloader or baseband. There's bound to be issues. Wait for the "full" unlock release from the dev/elite team.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

apple=god said:


> i succesfully updated to jailbroken 1.1.3 BUT some of my songs won't play and all my videos wont play. also my mail password never gets saved. how do i downgrade to 1.1.1 and the re do this again because now my base band is set to this ****.


I went back to 1.1.1 from 1.1.3 just now only after many hours of hard work and fear that I bricked it for good (same problems as you mentioned, lost audio feedback, unable to change background, inability to sync or restore using my Mac).

Here is the solution and workflow that worked for me get back to a stable 1.1.1. Used a PC (Parallels worked fine) in order to connect to my iPhone (since lost connection with Mac). Used iBrickr 0.91 and old version of iTunes 7.3.1 to restore back to 1.0.2. Then the Mac recognized it. Used Independence (lastest version) to activate, jailbreak, install SSH. Restored the baseband using command line method back to 03.14.08_G. Revirginized using command line method. Updated to 1.1.1, activated and unlocked using AnySim 1.1. Good luck.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Well...now there's a better jailbreak solution out.

It's a bit more complicated (being a shell script), but not overly so, and certainly shouldn't be a problem for most people that have dealt with hacking iPhones.

iClarified - iPhone - How to Officially Update and Jailbreak to 1.1.3 iPhone Firmware

It's apparently the official dev team release, and after a settings reset, a flip of the switch back and forth to fix the sounds, and running LocateMe once to unlock Google Maps locations, everything has been working flawlessly (aside from third party software that requires root).


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

*I bit the bullet...*

Word of the "official" Dev Team release was enough for me to teeter off the fence and give it a try. I upgraded a jailbroken and unlocked (AnySIM) 1.1.2 to 1.1.3 and it went pretty smooth. However, numerous third party apps will no longer run or can't be installed but I wasn't running too many of those anyway.

I used the Dev Team upgrade that is available through the installer app. Detailed instructions are here: Use Installer to Jailbreak 1.1.3 - MMi Installer Repo - ModMyiFone.com - Apple iPhone forum, iPhone hacking, iPhone mods, and more (although it was ridiculously easy)

The locate feature of Google Maps doesn't seem to work unless I run Navizon at least once. I also can't get SSH to work, which is making it a little difficult to get into the phone and muck around. Everything else _seems_ to be working correctly (ringtones, sms, web clips, etc). So, I think I'm gonna stick with it for a while. Hopefully the 3rd party apps update soon.


----------

